# Will pay for COYOTE hunting rights!



## goob (Jan 26, 2010)

Looking for a good club to coyote hunt in the off season(between deer season and turkey season, then between turkey season and deer season). Looking for Mid to North Georgia. PM me with questions, thanks.


----------



## dixieland (Jan 31, 2010)

*got coyotes*

if you want to hunt coyotes on my property call me at 706-692-8396 jim


----------



## jeffersonrandall (Feb 7, 2010)

we have more coyotes than we know what to do with, We are in Oglethorpe county.  If interested call troy @706-870-5579 or summie @ 706-367-9881.  thanks rs


----------



## caveman (Feb 10, 2010)

hunting club in wilkes county looking for member. 1032 acres of land, 100 acres of swamp. $600 a year,year round access. easy access to camp,camp has power with county maintained rds. you can hunt deer, turkey, ducks, hogs..the land is private owned. if interested please call hugh a 678-947-6695 or 678-414-5701.


----------



## hunter23 (Feb 24, 2010)

jeffersonrandall said:


> we have more coyotes than we know what to do with, We are in Oglethorpe county.  If interested call troy @706-870-5579 or summie @ 706-367-9881.  thanks rs



do yu wanna get rod of them or you want  to make an extra buck?


----------



## deer slayer 25 (Feb 25, 2010)

you looking for places to hunt for free or looking for a club membership


----------

